# Prompts when compiling from the ports collection



## Photon (Apr 30, 2014)

Greetings,

Is there a way to avoid the prompts popping up when compiling from the ports collection?  I used 'make install clean' to compile xorg and far too often the prompts pop up about install this or that.  Is there a switch or something to set in the makefile or elsewhere to complete the compile process unattended?

Thank you for any help.

Photon


----------



## trh411 (Apr 30, 2014)

Use ports-mgmt/portmaster to install ports. To quote portmaster(8):


> It will first recurse through the port and all of its dependencies (if any) to handle any port OPTIONS via the 'make config' interface. You will be presented with an OPTIONS dialog if you have never built the port before, or if the OPTIONS have changed.


Once all the OPTIONS dialogs have been presented, portmaster(8) proceeds with the installation of the port and its dependencies (if any).

If you insist on installing ports manually, you would have to use `make config-recursive`, perhaps multiple times, followed by `make install clean` to achieve the same end as portmaster(8). See the Tip block in 5.5.1.1. Customizing Ports Installation.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2014)

Photon said:
			
		

> Is there a switch or something to set in the makefile or elsewhere to complete the compile process unattended?


From ports(7):

```
BATCH         If defined, only operate on a port if it can be installed
                   100% automatically.
```


----------



## MarcoB (Apr 30, 2014)

Just put BATCH=yes in your make.conf.


----------



## Photon (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the great answers!  Getting answers from the FreeBSD community is always a helpful learning experience.

Photon


----------

